# is halfpricehobby any good?



## sedfred2 (May 16, 2015)

i plan on buying a certain locomotive on there (won't say which one because i don't want someone beating me to it) it is 180 something dollars. is this site a scam? it doesn't seem very well known. should i trust it?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I used them a number of years ago, but it has been a while. No big problems drove me away, just better deals and service elsewhere that led me to find what I needed at some other site. 

I don't remember any issues, other than that I didn't think the prices were _that _ good (certainly not living up to what their name implies). As I recall service and shipping was a bit slow, etc. But it has been a while. I do recall often I could not find what I wanted there, period, and had to go elsewhere anyway.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with Lee. I don't know of any issues with them, and I know some folks who like them. They are a legitimate operation; they probably got a good deal on something.

That said, the only thing about them that's truly half price is their website. While they usually offer less than MSRP, I have never found them to have the lowest price on anything, ever.

If you think you've found a good deal go for it. Pay with a credit card so you have that muscle behind you if you have a problem. Better yet, pay with PayPal and use the "pay on delivery" option. That way, if something goes wrong, you're not out the money while you wait.


----------



## sedfred2 (May 16, 2015)

the loco i want is discontinued, so it is the only deal i can find on it. there was one at my hobby shop but some moron beat me to it. also how much is the shipping? i live in canada so if it's 187 bucks what do you think it would come to with shipping?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The shipping will be more because you are in Canada and
you may face US vs CA exchange rates. Ask the dealer
to calculate exactly the charges in CA before buying.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

sedfred2 said:


> the loco i want is discontinued, so it is the only deal i can find on it. there was one at my hobby shop but some moron beat me to it. also how much is the shipping? i live in canada so if it's 187 bucks what do you think it would come to with shipping?


Can't really say, but their website should list their shipping policies. Maybe another Great White Northerner can help, but someone was recently complaining that to ship a DCC unit to a US manufacturer for a $40 repair would costmore than twice that in shipping, taxes / duty, and exchange rate losses.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I am always very suspicious of suppliers that have a name they can't possibly live up to.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree with Cycleops. More generally, I've found that in any industry, a business that names itself or heavily advertises low-price as its "most-forward feature" probably will give lackluster service. 

If this is the only retailer that has an item, then there is not much choice. I've been there, too. But its best to be a little careful buying and not set expectations for fast delivery and service if there is a problem very high.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have had several bad experiences with small, deep discount internet retailers. Sometimes, you get whacked with an exorbitant shipping and handling charge; other times your order disappears into a black hole for weeks, and you can't find out what the problem is despite your best efforts.

I guess the real answer is, if this loco is discontinued, and you've just gotta have it, then you have to suck it up and order it.

Otherwise, let it go -- which may be the right choice, considering you referred to the last person who bought one that you had your eye on a moron for buying it.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I've bought from them and had no problems. They're only 85 or so miles from me but I couldn't drive there and back for the $7.99 flat rate shipping charge at the time. I see that shipping is now $8.99 and I still couldn't drive there and back for that amount. 

From their website

''Shipping rate for orders to Canada and Mexico is a flat rate of $11.99''

http://halfpricehobby.com/pages/shipping-rates-and-concerns


----------



## emd Bill (Feb 4, 2014)

Lee, are you following any other boards? I don't want to miss any of your posts!
regards,
emd bill


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

emd Bill said:


> Lee, are you following any other boards? I don't want to miss any of your posts!
> regards,
> emd bill


No, just here. I used to post on another O-gauge forum a lot, but no more. Stay tuned here and on this fourm's O-gauge section and whatever I post, you will see!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow! Nice to have a fan club, even if it only has one member (although in some quarters we call that "stalking"....)


----------

